# Shoshone Power Plant / Barrel Springs



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any info about scheduled maintenance on the Shoshone Power Plant in Glenwood Canyon?

My understanding is they do scheduled annual maintenance in the fall.
If either or both turbines are turned off, there will be enough water to run Barrel Springs.

Any idea who to call for info?

Thanks


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

No info, but if you find out, please post. I regularly find out at the putin when I notice there is enough water coming down to be worth the hike or when I drive past on the way to Gore.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, Shoshone Power Plant is down for some unknown reason.
All 1700 cfs is in Barrell Springs.
Unknown how long this situation will last.

I can't get over there until Sunday, any reports would be good.
Any catboaters that want to run Sunday or Monday, send me a PM.
Or call 3zero3-589-3zero21 Richard

Get it while its running!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

From Division 5: "The Shoshone Power Plant is not operational at this time and there is not a definitive timetable for the power plant to come back on-line."


----------



## Sherpa9543 (Jul 22, 2014)

Not sure if construction/canyon shutdown would have any reason for it.... Flying in stuff for rockslide mitigation today and tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

It was a good after work flow yesterday. Can't imagine running anything that creeky in a cat.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Pizzle said:


> It was a good after work flow yesterday. Can't imagine running anything that creeky in a cat.


I think it just happened today.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

DanOrion said:


> From Division 5: "The Shoshone Power Plant is not operational at this time and there is not a definitive timetable for the power plant to come back on-line."


Dan, where are you getting info on Division 5?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm a water rights engineer who does a fair bit of work in Div 5, so I'm key'd in.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not a cat boater, but I am a rafter and kayaker. Everything below upper death looked good to go. Upper death had a very precise line that was more than I want to take on. I just happened to be biking by it today. That being said, I think the rest of run is class v but doable by cat boaters.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Barrel is shut off. So sad. It was great on Tuesday but dry today. 

Dan, Any info from the dam people?


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Shoshone Power plant is back on, so Barrel Springs is off.
Sounds like they did a temporary repair with permanent repairs in mid-Sept.
So there should be another opportunity for Barrel in mid-Sept.
Anyone with more info, please post.

We went over on Sunday. Glenwood Canyon is a zoo on weekends.
Tough to park at Hanging Lake, Grizzly or Shoshone.
We did a bike scout from Grizzly, all three constrictions looked stout, but doable.
Did a triple cat stack and drove to Hanging Lake.
CDOT and State patrol had Hanging Lake exit shut down with the ramp blocked, no way to get to put-in.
Disappointed, we turned around and ran Shoshone.

Will try again in Sept if we get the opportunity, but it WILL NOT be on a weekend!


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

We have been hiking barrel rapid all year from shoshone because parking is impossible at hanging lake even on a Tuesday afternoon. Maybe things will get better after labor day, but right now even weekdays are pretty much a no go. Sad, really. not that I am hating on tourists, but we have been using this access for years and now due to the forest services new parking policies at hanging lake, we can no longer access this run. Seems like it is time to close hanging lake or permit it. To much traffic is going to eventually damage the resource anyway.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Hiking from Shoshone was discussed.
But 1/5 mile downhill is much easier than a mile uphill.
Even with very lightweight cats.
Ironically we did not need parking at Hanging Lake, we had a driver, we just needed to drop and go.
Disappointing to hear weekdays are bad also.
If the River Gods give us another opportunity, we will be going in at sunrise!


----------

